# 03 GMC 2500HD reverse and dome light out???



## roblandscape (Jan 5, 2003)

I checked the fuses and switched around relays does anyone know what my next step could be? Thanks


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

Change the light bulbs!!!


----------



## roblandscape (Jan 5, 2003)

Changed the bulbs first


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

Start tracing wires for a break or short.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

does your dome light not work at all or will it come on if you turn the switch on the dash on??


----------



## roblandscape (Jan 5, 2003)

the dome light doent work at all thats what makes me think it has to be a fuse if both reverse and dome arent working they stopped working at the same time. it going to be hard plowwing tonite with no reverse lights


----------



## oakvillerex (Nov 20, 2006)

the dome light is on the crtsy lmps fuse under the hood i believe and i don't think the reverse lights are on the same fuse so you might have a bad switch at the tranny or a wiring problem but definitely look under the hood for the crtsy lmps fuse and also does your rear facing cargo lamp work


----------



## roblandscape (Jan 5, 2003)

The cargo lamp still works, the reason I think that these two functions are related is because when I pressed the unlock button on my key the reverse lights and dome light went on, that is before this problem.


----------



## oakvillerex (Nov 20, 2006)

i still think that they are on seperate circuits and are not related except for the fact that they are used for exterior illumination when the remote is used to lock or unlock the vehicle


----------



## roblandscape (Jan 5, 2003)

thanks, I looked to see if I could locate the crtsy lp fust on the diagram under the hood and by the drivers door I couldnt find it beut i did find the B/U lamps fuse but it tested ok. I really appreciate all the help keep it coming.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Their *is* one common link between the dome, back up and remote entry system's. Rob, what engine/transmission combo is in your truck? Sound's like an irrelevant question for a dome/back up light problem but it does make a difference as far as diagnosis goes.


----------



## roblandscape (Jan 5, 2003)

B&B you r the man. Is has a 6.0 Gas Vortec


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Rob, I wish I could tell you that this is a 5 min fix and hate to say it but your gonna need the dealer to fix this problem,as this isn't something you can fix on your own (even with my help). If you didn't find any fuse or relay problem's including the TRAILER back up light fuse (you did check it also didn't you?) then the common denominator here is the body control module (BCM).The b/u lights, dome lights and your remote entry system are ALL controlled by the BCM. It's located behind the dash right above the trans tunnel.I think if you take it in to the dealer their gonna find a problem with it. The BCM has it's own diagnostic system built into it just like the main ECM does that operate's the engine and transmission. It also has it's own fault codes, just like the engine ECM. A technician can scan it looking for trouble code's and this is what I think need's to be done. The BCM's themselves do fail on occasion and it will usually set a trouble code AND cause the type of problem's your experiencing.


----------



## MikesLawns (Oct 28, 2006)

I had the same problem in my 04 3500 dump. Gas with auto tranny. It's still under warranty so they covered it at N/C. Sorry I can't help.


----------



## roblandscape (Jan 5, 2003)

Thanks for the help guys I think I am going to have the dealer fix it while they replace my speedo that has been buried at 120mph for the last 10 mo. I sure hope my next Gmc doesnt have as many problems I have had with this one.:angry:


----------

